# Clenz-a-dent???????



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried any of these dental products? I saw the food additive being discussed & recommended by a vet on Rachel Ray show & was thinking about trying it,but was wondering about the iodine in it.
Pet Supplies by Brand - NEW! Clenz A Dent Products


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I've never heard of this product.......would like more infomation.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never heard of it either


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The products contain parabens. Although they are generally recognized as safe by the FDA, I am wary of them. I don't use anything containing parabens. JMO 

What Are Parabens And Why Should You Avoid Them. | The Good Human

IMO, cutting out grains/sugars is more effective on mouth bacteria than anything else. Anecdotal experience from many of my human friends/acquaintances and my own personal experience has pretty much convinced me of this.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> The products contain parabens. Although they are generally recognized as safe by the FDA, I am wary of them. I don't use anything containing parabens. JMO
> 
> What Are Parabens And Why Should You Avoid Them. | The Good Human
> 
> IMO, cutting out grains/sugars is more effective on mouth bacteria than anything else. Anecdotal experience from many of my human friends/acquaintances and my own personal experience has pretty much convinced me of this.


Yes, I see the toothpaste does indeed have paraben. Thanks for that info. I was actually interested in the food additive though & paraben isn't listed in that product.

Clenz-a-dent PlaqueOff contains Ascophyllum nodosum, a seaweed which acts naturally to decrease tartar and bad breath. I’s extremely easy to use and offers incredible results on plaque and bad breath. Results are visible within 3 to 8 weeks on average. 
*Ingredients* Purified Ascophyllum Nodosum D1070 (seaweed). Additive-free, preservative-free, sugar-free, gluten-free. Rich in natural iodine.
*Directions For Use* Administer on food once a day. CLENZ-A-DENT Plaque Off is palatable and can be sprinkled on wet or dry petfood. Can be used in a protocol with other CLENZ-A-DENT products for effective home dental care.


----------

